# Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS) – Class BW, subclass 856



## gjays (May 4, 2009)

Hi All,

I have lodged for subclass 856 in Perth on 12th Nov 2009.
May I know any one waiting like me?
Please share the experience.

Cheers


----------



## gjays (May 4, 2009)

Nobody waiting for PR on ENS?


----------



## gjays (May 4, 2009)

Hi all,

I got 856 PR approval on 8th Feb 2010. I have lodged the application on 12th of Nov 2009

Cheers


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

gjays said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got 856 PR approval on 8th Feb 2010. I have lodged the application on 12th of Nov 2009
> 
> Cheers


Hi gjays,

Congrtulations ... :clap2: That was a quick one.. you didn't had to wait like many of us here..

Good Luck.. and keep us updated with your experience in Oz.


----------

